

Ask HN: Did you get invited to YC Fellowship interview? - scollins


======
natmaster
No. Applied late and I think that's why. (more here:
[https://ntucker.true.io/](https://ntucker.true.io/))

Tell me why I'm wrong though. :)

~~~
nwrleon
[https://twitter.com/ycombinator/status/633842017022271488](https://twitter.com/ycombinator/status/633842017022271488)

------
hassiktir
It's all just a ruse to create excitement for yc and no one was in fact
invited to interview.

